# Disable The Deleting Admin Account via Command Prompt



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

I have a question about my apple macbook pro. I have noticed that mac computers are fairly easy to by pass the admin account by booting into a command prompt and deleting the administrative account. Once you delete the admin account you then log into the computer. This time it looks as if the computer is brand new and asks you all these questions as it would be if the laptop was brand new or it was a brand new install.

How can I disable this feature? I want to lock down my laptop so incase in the wrong hands, no one can get into it. I am trying to NOT encrypt my data. BUT, if that is what has to be done then so be it.

Thanks,

MacBook Pro 
OS X 10.7.4


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

As far as I know, this can't be done effectively.

Fact is, if someone gets physical access to your computer, they can workaround any "security" tricks to get to your data.
Unfortunately you are trying to avoid this, but data encryption is the best method and what it's designed for.

Just curious, why are you trying to avoid using that?


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

I am just a little worried about encrypting my data. I have never really done it even with windows in the 10 years I have worked with computers. I will look into encrypting my data and see how it works and if I can pinpoint which files & folders I want encrypted. 

I wanted to make it so when someone tries to access the command prompt that it will prompt a password before going any further. This would allow me to at least not worry if someone wanted to delete my admin account that they would not have access. I just think it is a stupid loop hole that is on Macs. This would allow me to steal any macbook pro laptop and just delete the administrative account and re-create a new one. I then can access the files that were on there from the previous owner. I hate this option... Windows doesn't have anything anywhere near that option, thank god.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Synt4xError said:


> I am just a little worried about encrypting my data. I have never really done it even with windows in the 10 years I have worked with computers. I will look into encrypting my data and see how it works and if I can pinpoint which files & folders I want encrypted.


Lion's built in FileVault should take care of doing the encryption for you transparently.
You don't have to pick and choose which files, it does it all. You lose a little speed but your day to day Mac usage doesn't change or look different.



Synt4xError said:


> I just think it is a stupid loop hole that is on Macs. This would allow me to steal any macbook pro laptop and just delete the administrative account and re-create a new one. I then can access the files that were on there from the previous owner. I hate this option... Windows doesn't have anything anywhere near that option, thank god.


Windows isn't much different if someone gets physically access to the machine.
Encryption is needed on Windows too for the best protection.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

1) I use a cloud backup that acts like dropbox that has files on my local machine but then uploads it to the cloud. I am always moving files in and out of the folder from my computer. Will this have any effect on my files as far goes being encrypted? Will I not be able to open them up on a pc or another mac? This is what I am mainly afraid of when using the built-in encryption tool. Also, what if I transfer to a thumb drive or burn a file to a disc, what will happen then?

2) There are ways around this as well, I can make it so my files are locked and not accessable for any normal person. Of corse, if you are in IT or know technology then you can find ways to crack it. BUT, MAC is so easy that any joe smith can do it.


----------

